# Forgotten Train Carriage Home - March 2015



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2015)

*Another Hit Of Mockingbirds Moodiness!*

So following on from my backlog of places, this place I was determined to see for its uniqueness mainly...
Early start and a quick morning fail after climbing about at a nearby location, not to be disheartened set off onto this place, I kind of knew what I wanted to do with this location, so already with things in my mind, we soon found ourselves inside and battling sleet, snow was forecast but this did not damper our spirits, I never really found a place to captivate me in such a way, but this place seemed to bring out a different side of photography for me, I have often noticed if im really into a place I do tonnes better, this place did spark my curiosity and at some-points I found myself being completely lost while ramblers walked past not blinking an eyelid... Sitting on the most stable chair in the place, I felt very much at home, an could easily open a book an get lost in this place..

Used my 35mm alot more than I probably should, lots to photograph but I focused more on detail and tried to be artistic rather than big room shots, sorry in advance if this is not to many peoples liking, but I felt I made this place my own despite previous reports last year on it.

A holiday home? a gent in debt? intriguing place to say the least, got to love a mystery...

Enjoy!



Forgotten by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Carriage by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Plates/Plugs by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


How Many Pans? by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Soggy Books by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


A Read At Breakfast by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Need A Bulb by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Dont Forget To Pack by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Hanging Mans Coat by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


The Mice Bed by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


The Lonely Bowl by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Waking Up Views by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


The Remains Of Breakfast by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


A Fine Pad by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Curtain Call by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Leak? by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Change Of Textures by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


The Last Dinner by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Time To Read by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Invoice by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

*And then the snow hit us on the way home... Good day spent in good company!* 


Snow conditions by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking everyone! More to come soon - Mockingbird_


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2015)

So you finally got to see this place. .hope you did not fall through the floor in the railway carraige..I loved it here.three times I have been here


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice set there MB
nice to see a different sort of location


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

Fantastically dark photography, beautiful. Makes it easy to imagine the silence there. 
Brilliant report as usual, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup - like your spin on that place. Great set...


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 10, 2015)

Really nice images. Many of these small places are so full of feeling (Picardy being another that springs to mind). So many poignant things here, the jacket over the chair, the pots etc. It really makes a difference when you find such a location and are able to savour the atmosphere and you have captured aand conveyed that atmosphere so well.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  such good feedback on this! cheers


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2015)

You captured the atmosphere just right,great set of shots.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> You captured the atmosphere just right,great set of shots.



Thanks flyboy, I do try an capture the atmosphere as not all places are bright and colourful and full of life..


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 10, 2015)

great shots, must have been a lovely little retreat, now i want one


----------



## ironsky (Mar 10, 2015)

Interesting place so many questions the photos capture the mood of the place .


----------



## night crawler (Mar 11, 2015)

Shame it's ended like that could have been restored. There used to be one next door to my mums when I was a kid


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautifully done!


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice 1.. I loved it here


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 12, 2015)

Amazing place


----------

